# Indian Archery longbow



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

I came across an old longbow a family friend had lying in the closet for many years. Since he didn't shoot, he figured it would be better off in my hands. After doing a little research about Indian Archery, it seems the company has long been out of business since the 1990s. From what I am told, this bow is easily 35+ years old. Anyways, I'm assuming a dacron string would be the material of choice for such an old bow (if it is still shootable)? Looks like it is 60" at 35# draw. Anyone know anything about this bow? 

Thanks.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

I do not know anything about it, but if you want to sell it let me know. They were originally made about 2.5 hours south of where I live. I have a couple Indian recurves and would love to add this longbow to my stable. 

Yes, a dacron string is what you need. I am thinking a 56 inch string would work. Nice find and good luck


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

now thats cool.is the white glass still nice looking .up close


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

A 56" dacron string - got it. Thanks. I doubt I will sell the bow since it was a gift, but if I do, I will be sure to let you know.

Yes, the white glass lam is in impeccable shape. A few minor dings on the edges here and there, but otherwise the bow is nearly flawless. 


One other question - can I use an endless loop string or must it be a flemish twist? The limb tips are not reinforced and I heard flemish strings tend to be "gentler" to older bows. Is this true? Thanks.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Usually 4" shorter than the stated bow length.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

J -

When I saw the title, I didn't look at the thread, as I really never saw an IA longbow. Still haven't. That was called a "semi-recurve" back in the day and it's either the Cochise model or it's predecessor. Actually that was my first laminated bow, when I was about 11 or 12 (late 60's). Mine had a solid color, darker riser and black limbs (40#). The legend was on the side of the riser, not the face of the lower limb and it didn't have the medallion. I'm guessing yours is older. 

By today's standards, it's not a great shooter, but certainly useable. IIRC as I got older, stacking became evident and it was a little shocky in the hand. 

Go with a 12 strand Dacron string and IIRC, brace it to about 7.5" (tune to taste).

Viper1 out.


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info! The guy also had a Cochise bow, but it was in rougher shape so I didn't take it. So this bow is possibly 50 years old or older? I hope I don't do any damage to it by shooting it. I really don't plan on doing any serious shooting with it. Just wanted to take a few shots then leave it unbraced on a rack. Any idea what something like this is worth?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

J -

If there are no visible cracks in the riser or lam separations, it's more than likely safe to shoot.

Unfortunately, the ones I recall on eBay didn't go for much. (I paid less than $20 for mine new, because I couldn't afford the full recurve model that was a little over $20.)

Viper1 out.


----------



## NDHunter10 (Jan 3, 2018)

My mother just gave me my dads bows. One is a Indian Company Seminole model, the other is a Sanders 6 Gold Tournament model. She said that my Dad had them before they were married in 1960, so both are around 60 years old apparently.

Sorry to bump such an ancient thread.


----------

